# Yes!



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

In a few days or weeks don't know yet I'm getting my silkie!! It's going to be a blue one!! So excited!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome! Silkies are beautiful. Keep us posted.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Going to be so pretty! We're looking forward to meeting your new feathered frind too.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

silkies are fab. upload a pic when she arrives


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok I'm like so very happy do there feathers feel like feathers or soft or like hair?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm having trouble with the distinction. My production read is very soft. Not more or less than the Silkies so I can't answer that question.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

soccerchicken12 said:


> Ok I'm like so very happy do there feathers feel like feathers or soft or like hair?


I'd say that silkies have fur, not feathers.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

my flock is ALL silkies and i love them! yes id say they feel like fur! my pullet sits in my lap and i brush her hair every day! she loves it! she won't move! i have a blue too! I'll show you a pic of mine! this is my new silkie lacy lady. i just call her lacy.  hope you don't mind me sharing a picture! i just love blues too! here is my girl.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I will but it just might be a little later than I planed on chicks are too young, I have to wait till spring.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm getting my silkie the day or the day after it hatches!!! 9 more days!!!!!!


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

What website is that chick development off


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

It an app called I hatch!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

7 more days to go!!!!!


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

What's the ideal humidity for a automatic incubator


----------

